

Show HN: Utopic - visual bookmarking meets content discovery - jkaljundi
http://utopic.me/

======
jkaljundi
Something we (team of 3) launched today. With one click you can now save, tag,
share and later quickly recover anything on the internet that you find
interesting. One key thing we try to do is automatically tag each bookmark
while you save it.

We also import your favourites and shared links from Facebook, Twitter,
Youtube and Google Reader (more to come).

You get a profile like this: <http://utopic.me/jkaljundi>

We have bookmark extensions for Chrome and Firefox and JS bookmarklet for
others.

There is also keyword-based content discovery through other people sharing
your interests. Here´s an example category for Technology (understandably
skewed towards Steve Jobs today):
<http://utopic.me/discover/Tech%20%26%20Science>

Appreciate any comments or suggestions for improvements.

